# habistat high power heat mats. advice needed



## azz123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all purchased a habistat high power heat mat for a ball python to use on a rub. Its the correct size however ive come to realise they are not used in the traditional manor if placing it underneath. Its currently sat ontop of the rub & im not sure that its best placed there as hot air rises. Anybody used these before?? Regards


----------



## LeeC (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry I can't help, but I'd like to see any advice on this topic as I almost purchased one earlier until I realised they should not be floor mounted.

Some may remember me commenting on FB about creating a false floor with a tile, and I'm currently looking for a new mat to fit during this mini project.

Lee


----------

